# calvus



## altocomp83 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was wondering how to tell the difference between ink fin calvus and a regular black calvus


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

altocomp83 said:


> I was wondering how to tell the difference between ink fin calvus and a regular black calvus


I am not the expert; but, I'd guess, that the Inkfin are generally darker espcially in the finnage (esp. the pectoral fin). I might be going out on a limb here, but I'd say the balck calvus may have larger spots (ie. the "black congo white pearl" has the largest spots of any altolamp).

Very curious to see others opinions.

Russ


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I asked the same question years ago and Fogelhund I believe responded that the pectoral fin was solid black, not spotted.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, a related question then would be what is the difference between an 'inkspot' and a regular black calvus (or is it just another name for the same thing)?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I asked the same question years ago and Fogelhund I believe responded that the pectoral fin was solid black, not spotted.


Several of my black congo white pearl have solid blacl pec fins???


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

When I ordered mine, I asked the breeder that very question and he said they were the same thing. I was skeptical, but that's what he said. That said, I don't know that I have even seen a "black calvus" called an "inkfin" on any online retailer.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Never heard of an inkspot, maybe this is a marketing name?

Try looking for ink fin on a vendor like Blue Chip.

It may not be the only calvus with the solid black fin. But it is my understanding that among black calvus, it is the differentiator.


----------



## altocomp83 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been told the same thing about the black peck fin but I have two supposed black cango that also have black pecks. I cant tell the difference between my Black congo and my inkfins. I have been told by several people that there is absolutely no difference btween the two. Im starting to think the same. I really dont want any hybrids but without being able to positively id a ink fin vs a reg black makes me wonder if a cross would even be hybrid. 
This question is driving me crazy!! 
I guess i jst have to start over with wild breeders.......seems like a waste though......esp if theres no real way to know exactly what I have vs what I would be getting


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I did a little research on this with the help of a friend who I got my black congo white pearl from.

Here is a pic of a true Inkfin









Inkfin are collected somewhere in the southern congo. Nobody, except Thorsten Rueters, who found them knows where. Rumor has it that TR did not tell anyone, specifically, where he got them after selling his business. True Inkfin have not been exported from the lake in about 3.5 to 4 years. You may see them on some lists but that is old info. Inkfin have very dark (the darkest) perctoral fins. You will also notice their dark color extends into the head so that the vertical barring is harder to see (as opposed to the pic of my black congo white pearl pictured below). Black calvus usually refers to the Zambian black which has transparent fins. There is a black calvus collected in Kapampa but it too has transparent fins and the pearls are not as big as those found on the black congo white pearl.

My WC BCWP


















Hope that helps


----------

